# Merry Christmas



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to take this oportunity to say Merry Christmas to all the great people here.

I hope you all have a wonderfull Christmas


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

right back at ya Mike....Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hope none of those thing in the picture happen to anyone.

Have a very Blessed Christmas Mike !


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to my house......seriousley,


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Mike you have a wonderful Christmas & New year as well.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

one of my cats years back pulled an uncooked turkey off the counter and tried to make off with it. Fish are so much better behaved

A grand Christmas, folks, and a new year filled with love and laughter.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish all of u a Merry X'mas! Btw, anyone going Boxing Day shopping for fishy stuff?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ! everyone


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL.......BE SAFE.....HAVE FUN

Time to watch the dogs, cats and fish open their presents.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! Santa hit the jackpot with my 2 year old, Train set had him shaking excited  Then there's the Julie the french bulldog barking at Daddies remote controlled helicopter while the cat runs away, 2 year old screams and the Great Dane looks on... It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I got the boxed set of "Rolling Stones Some Girls"

Then came home to find the Rolling Stones Facebook had posted a link to a full Rolling Stones concert.
Rolling Stones - Full Concert - YouTube
I does not get much better than that for me as I am a RS fan/fanatic<VBG>


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I got a professional set of ceramic chefs knives:bigsmile:
Outstanding....

Merry Christmas
Everyone...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

great for carving the turkey


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a heart full of love and was able to give my friends some well deserved gifts. I also got some new clothes from my beautiful and wonderful girlfriend. I was also able to attend Midnight Mass last night.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone - it's all about family to me and being able to celebrate this day with my two girls, and watch them thrill over their gifts was awesome 

Best of the season to all of you and for being such a great community!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a photo of why Christmas is important.

Taken 4 hours ago


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

someone earlier said 'it's about family'... that includes families of choice

We stopped doing the gift thing for Christmas decades ago. Spent Christmas with my elderly mom, and then diner with my adult foster son and his family. No boxing day sales for me, either! Today is a late lunch with the siblings at my brother's acreage, bird watching and enjoying the company.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like a good relaxing day.
Enjoy the birding<G>


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, how's this... at the suet feeders there were: downy woodpecker (m/f), hairy woodpecker (m/f), piliated woodpecker (m/f), northern flicker and yellow-shafted flicker.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that was a good sighting.
The woodpeckers are so colourfull


----------

